# Canine Flu Vacine



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

Lately there have been some cases of Canine Flu cropping up in our area (San Antonio/Austin) and there is a push to have dogs vaccinated for this by local vets and others. I follow a limited vaccination schedule and was curious if there were any opinions for or against getting this vacine?


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I wouldn't go out of my way vaccinate for it. 

http://www.cdc.gov/flu/canine/ this about covers it


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I had the members of our dock diving club ask me if I could order a tray of it. I have not heard of any cases in my area, so I told them I would if they really wanted (it's pretty expensive though) but it's certainly non-core. I'd talk to your vet and ask what they've seen. Dogs in boarding kennels, greyhound kennels, and animal shelters will be the most susceptible. I'm hearing in some areas that boarding kennels are requiring it, like with bordetella. As the CDC article says, the majority of dogs that get clinically ill will resolve on their own, but some dogs can get pneumonia and other secondary problems. The vaccine does not provide "sterilizing immunity," but should help lessen the clinical signs. If you end up not vaccinating for it, monitor the dogs closely for signs of cough, nasal discharge, lethargy, or more serious signs of pneumonia, especially if they've been around strange dogs.


----------

